# 489 Visa renewal: divorce and then married



## AmirMehmood (Jan 24, 2017)

I am currently on 489 (State Regional Sponsorship) visa. My visa will expire on 8th of February 2017. I have already spent almost 4 years in Darwin and worked for about two years full time.
In August 2015 I have applied for subsequent family entrant visa (489) for my Ex-Wife her visa came in January 2016. But then in April 2016 we were divorced. Then in September 2016 I was again married. I had applied subsequent family entrant visa for my wife in October 2016. But her visa has not come yet. Medical and Police Clearance is already done. I had my last conversation with the case officer on 18th November and I have submitted some more documents that he asked.
I have already submitted change of circumstances form in June 2016 along with divorced deed. But there is no update on it and also my wife visa is about to come.
I can not apply for 887 visa as my wife is about to come. Further I think that I can apply for renewal of 489 visa in my case.

My question is that if I apply for 489 renewal then does this has any effect on my current visa application (subsequent family entrant 489 for my wife) as DIAC has not yet changed the status of my first marriage and my ex wife is still showing to be be wife in their system. My wife visa is about to come. If I renew then there may be a possibility that my wife visa has an expiry of 8th February 2017 and my ex wife will have an expiry of 8th February 2021.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

*Is 489 visa renewable?*



AmirMehmood said:


> I am currently on 489 (State Regional Sponsorship) visa. My visa will expire on 8th of February 2017. I have already spent almost 4 years in Darwin and worked for about two years full time.
> In August 2015 I have applied for subsequent family entrant visa (489) for my Ex-Wife her visa came in January 2016. But then in April 2016 we were divorced. Then in September 2016 I was again married. I had applied subsequent family entrant visa for my wife in October 2016. But her visa has not come yet. Medical and Police Clearance is already done. I had my last conversation with the case officer on 18th November and I have submitted some more documents that he asked.
> I have already submitted change of circumstances form in June 2016 along with divorced deed. But there is no update on it and also my wife visa is about to come.
> I can not apply for 887 visa as my wife is about to come. Further I think that I can apply for renewal of 489 visa in my case.
> ...


Hi Amir,

Hope u have settled ur issues. Just want to know ask you is 489 visa renewable? I can see "489 provisional (renewal) visa" is only applicable of other visa holders not for the applicants who hold 489 visa?

Can you help me?

Regards,

abdulzak


----------



## AmirMehmood (Jan 24, 2017)

Yes you right about it. When I called the Immigration Department they told me the same thing. But, you should get latest / updated information from any consultant. I may not have latest information.


----------



## abdulzak (Feb 5, 2009)

AmirMehmood said:


> Yes you right about it. When I called the Immigration Department they told me the same thing. But, you should get latest / updated information from any consultant. I may not have latest information.


Thanks Amir for the response. 

Did you get ur 887 visa? or applied for 489 renewal? Whats ur status now?


Thanks


----------



## yeinyeing (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi Amir,
Did you manage to extend visa 489? If yes, could you please share your experience?


----------

